# Cotton allergies?



## Spongebob (14/12/19)

Call me crazy but each time I wick with this cotton and vape, I wake up the next morning with a stuffy nose, post nasal drip and a sore throat  could it be that the cotton contains some allergens or something that triggers it? Thing is I really like using it cause it wicks well and flavor is good 







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/12/19)

Then don't vape with it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (14/12/19)

zadiac said:


> Then don't vape with it


Yes i know  but it works so well  and was just wondering 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Spongebob said:


> Yes i know  but it works so well  and was just wondering
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nothing's impossible. Rub a piece on your skin behind your ear and see what happens.
I'm also keen to know more about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Nothing's impossible. Rub a piece on your skin behind your ear and see what happens.
> I'm also keen to know more about this.


 Plus you will have glowing, clean skin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Plus you will have glowing, clean skin


True as Bob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Cotton allergies and reactions are really a thing.
"The same is true for cotton, where the occurrence of an immediate skin reaction to textiles is extremely rare [13]. Cotton clothing occasionally causes itchy skin or erythema, but this is usually due to skin irritation "
So @Spongebob you could be on to something and we can name it after you.


----------



## Spongebob (15/12/19)

Now wouldn't that be something  but why only the one brand 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Spongebob said:


> Now wouldn't that be something  but why only the one brand
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Maybe their method of processing is a little different although the product looks the same and everything.


----------



## stevie g (15/12/19)

Happened to me with some cottons especially koh gen do squares. 

My opinion is it is cotton fibres and cotton dust that you inhale from the cotton along with the vapour.

You're gonna cough a lot as your throat and lungs push up the foreign debris to clear it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (15/12/19)

Of course that's aside from chemicals they might be using in production and the flushing thereof. Reason I'll only use cotton bacon because it has been super clean for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (15/12/19)

I have heard of people boiling their cotton many moons ago think it might help in this case? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (15/12/19)

Yeah it should especially if you pour off the water after a boil instead of picking it up through the boiled off layer.

You need to use distilled water. 

It might not make any difference though just due to how the cotton was combed and how long the fibres are and how they maintain integrity.

To flush chemicals yes it will help, but if the problem is short fibres then it won't help as much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (15/12/19)

Thanks buddy 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/19)

TFC for the win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (16/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> TFC for the win!
> View attachment 185301


Thanx skipper  if i could afford that i would use it 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

